#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Гелуг >  > > >  >  >  Архаизм Гелуг (с научно-исторической точки зрения).

## Германн

Основой философии Гелуг является мадхьямака Нагарджуны, древнейшая форма философии Махаяны (конец 2 века); а основой изучения тантр - Гухьясамаджа, древнейшая Ануттара-йога-тантра (конец 7 века). Основной интерпретатор Нагарджуны, Чандракирти, жил в 7 веке. Ритуал 35 Будд покаяния относится к 5 веку. И т.д.

----------


## Джнянаваджра

Это в смысле "Архаизм - залог истинности и неискажённости"?  :Wink: 
Германн, вам всё же в тхераваду надо - тогда никаких вообще вопросов насчёт архаизма и неискажённости не будет.

----------

Alex (05.09.2013), Legba (05.09.2013), Tong Po (05.09.2013), Сергей Хос (06.09.2013), Сергей Ч (05.09.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (05.09.2013)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

Скорее «Архаизм — это принципиальное, качественное отличие Дхармы от адхармы».

----------

Tong Po (05.09.2013), Аурум (05.09.2013), Джнянаваджра (05.09.2013), Нико (05.09.2013)

----------


## Аурум

> Скорее «Архаизм — это принципиальное, качественное отличие Дхармы от адхармы».


Архаизм — _уникальное_, принципиальное, качественное отличие!

----------

Джнянаваджра (05.09.2013), Нико (05.09.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (05.09.2013)

----------


## Аурум

Тема - изначально бред. Поскольку "архаизм" - чисто лингвистический термин.

----------

Сергей Ч (05.09.2013)

----------


## Ашвария

> Тема - изначально бред. Поскольку "архаизм" - чисто лингвистический термин.


Притом означает:
вышедший из применения, утративший актуальность. Да, или я русский язык плохо знаю?

----------

Legba (05.09.2013), Владимир Николаевич (05.11.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Основой философии Гелуг является мадхьямака Нагарджуны, древнейшая форма философии Махаяны (конец 2 века); а основой изучения тантр - Гухьясамаджа, древнейшая Ануттара-йога-тантра (конец 7 века). Основной интерпретатор Нагарджуны, Чандракирти, жил в 7 веке. Ритуал 35 Будд покаяния относится к 5 веку. И т.д.


Забавно говорить об особом "архаизме" школы, исторически возникшей самой последней. )))
Если ссылки на Нагарджуну и Чандрактрти - критерий истинности, укажите школу тиб. буддизма, в которой на них не ссылаются.
К тому же, если мадхьямака Нагарджуны - конец 2 века, а Гухьясамаджа - конец 7 века, то как Нагарджуна мог писать не нее комментарий?

----------

Tong Po (06.09.2013), Аурум (06.09.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (06.09.2013)

----------


## Тензин Таши

> Забавно говорить об особом "архаизме" школы, исторически возникшей самой последней. )))
> Если ссылки на Нагарджуну и Чандрактрти - критерий истинности, укажите школу тиб. буддизма, в которой на них не ссылаются.
> К тому же, если мадхьямака Нагарджуны - конец 2 века, а Гухьясамаджа - конец 7 века, то как Нагарджуна мог писать не нее комментарий?


Так вроде Нагарджуна был долгожителем. То ли пятьсот лет жил то ли четыреста.
Время тогда было особое, хорошее было время....

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Так вроде Нагарджуна был долгожителем. То ли пятьсот лет жил то ли четыреста.
> Время тогда было особое, хорошее было время....


Но пятьсот лет жизни - это как-то не научно-исторически  :Wink:

----------

Tong Po (06.09.2013), Германн (07.09.2013), Сергей Хос (06.09.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (06.09.2013)

----------


## Тензин Таши

> Но пятьсот лет жизни - это как-то не научно-исторически


Жаль, а я надеялся ))

----------


## Пакин

> Основой философии Гелуг является мадхьямака Нагарджуны, древнейшая форма философии Махаяны (конец 2 века); а основой изучения тантр - Гухьясамаджа, древнейшая Ануттара-йога-тантра (конец 7 века). Основной интерпретатор Нагарджуны, Чандракирти, жил в 7 веке. Ритуал 35 Будд покаяния относится к 5 веку. И т.д.


Т.е. речь про "Архаику Гелуг", никак не про "архаизмы").

----------


## Цэсом

Архаизм! Да вы с дубу рухнули. Вы разберитесь в философии Нагарджуны, тогда врядли будете такую глупость писать. Ничего глубже и мощнее человеческий гений еще не изобрел. Ни в чем не расходится с современной наукой, только наука еще порой недотягивает до этого.

----------

